
Show HN: A web page to demonstrate that files can be thought of as numbers - iAmSean
https://smchughinfo.github.io/howbig/file-as-a-number.html
======
iAmSean
The intended audience is people who are just learning about programming. I
made it after trying to explain this concept twice and completely confusing
everyone both times. Any suggestions or things you notice that are wrong or
aren't clear?

~~~
jujodi
It's not clear why anyone just learning about programming would need to know
this, but somehow already know what unicode and binary are?

------
kburman
Next, you should check hash like MD5.

Now you can represent any file in a fixed-size string. How cool is that?

